# orange egg color



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

How long till fertilized eggs turn orange??? Any one have luck hormone inducing??


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

they should come out orange. tails will poke out in 3 days

what colour are yours?


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

I don't think they are fully orange when they fully come out...I thought they were yellowish and when they were fertile they turn orange...and white for the fungused ones.


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Ya they came out orange but i was looking for a darkening like discus eggs. My angel eggs just look the same till they hatch. These seem to be light yellow(p's). I had so many in a 5 gallon last time that they began to stink. Changing 4 gallons every 12 hours. The eggs don't seem translucent at all....should they. Looking closely a small whiter dot. Must get a micro scope. Any comments are helpful if not only to help take up the time as i wait. (very informative also)


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I think eggs with longer gestation times turn orange with age. but the piranha eggs seem to hatch quickly and stay a light orange or yellow. I haven't noticed a white dot, but my eye's are bad.
how long has it been?

not the best quality but these hatched in three days. your right they are more yellow then orange. but haven't noticed them change color like my convict eggs which seem to take over a week to hatch.

and this is just after the yolk sak was gone at about 5 days


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

i just looked again at the eggs, its been about 30 hours. I put one under a microscope and it is teaming with bacteria. I am trying a less natural method with little success. Any way I was thinking about putting some mirror tint on the fron glass of this 180 and not playing my music any more. They are sitting under an artificial rain storm and get the ol water change every 3d day or so. Feeding worms, shrimp, angelfish culls, feeder goldfish,and the beefheart cocktail. 2 males at about 6 inches each, 2 fem's at about 10, and 2 smaller fem's. I got eggs out of all 4 the other day but none viable. Male seems to produce sperm. I know patients is the name of the game and I have a ton of that for them but i dont want to be lazy in giving them what they need. Does size and age have a huge role in this? Are mine big enough? I saw 2 at the pet store in breeding condition and i thought about adding them to the shoal. my 180 is 4 feet long by 3 feet wide and 2 feet deep. Could it be that they cant get far away from each other to pair??? Never had eggs from thisa species but would like a regular supply any help to a fellow breeder apreciated..even about striping.......sos!!


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Ijust added mirror tint to the front glass. It didnt work at first but after shining a light on the insede of the glass it seems to work. They come right up and hang out as if not to see me. At night may be a different story cause the light will go out but of course there will be less comotion. I have a aqua clear 70, whisper 50, 200gph filtered powerhead, 2oogph powerhead hooked up to rain syst4em, and two 6 inch home made sponge filters running at the same time. Lately water changes every 8 hours. I put in a syphon and add at the same time so as not to disturb. Any way I was just putting it all out there for suggestions or comments and one question I had was what temp is good for a dry season? I was thinking about letting the water down to about 6 inches and just putting in a powerhead sponge and not feeding for a couple weeks. then add water and change again. Not shure on the temp though.


----------

